# Welche Art von Brandungsbleien benutzt ihr?



## Bellyboatangler (19. März 2006)

Ich giesse meine Brandungsbleie selber und benutze je nach Wetterlage und Gegend verschiedene Modelle wie
Tropfenbleie 85-175g
DCA Aquazoom 
DCA Breakaway
Ajusti 175g
Birnenblei 
6 kant Bleie 
in Gewichten von 85g  bis 230g

Meine bevorzugten Bleie hier in England sind 6kant Bleie mit Krallen zwiachen 180 und 230g. In der Ostsee bevorzuge ich doch lieger einfache Tropfenbleie. Welche Art Bleie bevorzugt ihr?


----------



## Rumpelrudi (19. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Art von Brandungsbleien benutzt ihr?*

Gieße ich auch selber.
Tulpenform, wie ein 0,2 Bierglas mit großer mittlerer Bohrung für einen Alu-Schweißdraht, der doppelt durchgezogen wird.
Öse bildet sich von allein und der Draht brauch unten nur umgebogen werden. Die Enden kann ich nach Bedarf einkürzen, so dass ich keine gesonderten Krallenbleie brauche, sondern nur leichter zu tragende Drähte.

Hauptgewichte 80, 130, 160, 220 g


----------



## Holger F. (19. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Art von Brandungsbleien benutzt ihr?*

Moin Moin,

ich mache auch einen teil meiner Bleie selber.
Habe 2 Formen
1: 140 Gramm Tropfenblei
2: 175 Gramm 6 Kant Blei Dieses benutze ich in der Ostsee am meisten.
    Damit wird meine Shimano am besten aufgeladen.

In meiner Kiste habe ich aber auch immer gekaufte Bleie mit.
Krallenblei von 120 bis 230 Gramm
Ansonsten noch Tropfen und 6 Kantbleie von 100 bis 230 Gramm

Petri Holger


----------



## Quappenjäger (19. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Art von Brandungsbleien benutzt ihr?*

#h 

ich benutzte meistens tropfenblei von 180-220g.
wenn ich mit lockstoffen fische nehme ich das aroma brandungsblei bis 220g.
bei ententeichwetter kommt bei mir ein rocket brandungsblei von 125g zum einsatz.bei starker brandung auch schon mal ne 180g kralle.
selber gießen tu ich nicht da ich kaum zeit dafür finden würde.
#6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Art von Brandungsbleien benutzt ihr?*

Ich gieße auch selber in 20 Gramm Unterschieden von 80 bis 230 Gramm. Das sind die Üblichen sechskantbleie.


----------



## TARKUS (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welche Art von Brandungsbleien benutzt ihr?*

wenn der köder über den boden trudeln soll um tagsüber plattfische aufzuspüren sind natürlich tropfenbleie gut. ansonsten benutze ich immer 125 gramm krallenbleie, die lassen sich am weitesten auswerfen ( wir angeln jedes jahr mit 25 mann an der ostsee , mit den 125gramm werden die besten weiten erzielt ). Tip : biege die krallen noch etwas weiter vom blei ab , halten dann  besser im sand fest . 
Tip 2 : beim einholen halte die rute waagerecht , die krallen können sich dann erheblich besser im sand/schlick festkrallen als wenn du die schnur mit hoch aufgerichteter rute einholen würdest . wenn du merkst , das das blei festsitzt , löse die rücklaufsperre , stell die rute in  das dreibein , rücklaufsperre wieder ein , schnur endgültig auf spannung kurbeln .Mit der methode kannst du selbst sehr dicke schnüre angeln ohne einen schnurbogen zu kriegen 
Tarkus


----------



## mcmc (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welche Art von Brandungsbleien benutzt ihr?*

125g Krallenbleie fliegen am weitesten? 
Wie weit denn? Haben die weniger Luftwiderstand als normale Brandungsbleie? Wenn ja, wo gibt es die?
Wenn man Krallenbleie benutzt, hat man in der Regel einen starken Wind. Kommt der von vorn, kannst du 125g Krallenbleie in die erste Welle werfen!Manchmal reicht das allerdings sogar.


----------



## Koschi (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welche Art von Brandungsbleien benutzt ihr?*

Und ich dachte echt, ich mach mir mal Gedanken über Luftwiderstand und so bei meinen Bleien. |kopfkrat 

Wer hätte es gedacht? Da fliegen doch die leichten Bleie mit den Masten dran am weitesten. |clown: 

Wie weit kriegen wir ja noch gesagt, spannend!


----------



## TARKUS (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welche Art von Brandungsbleien benutzt ihr?*

bei 100 gramm bleien lädt sich die rute nicht richtig auf , bei 150 gramm kann es sein , daß dir die schnur in den finger schneidet , wenn du kraftvoll wirfst. 
Meine ansicht , das 125 gramm optimal ist, ergibt sich aus der beobachtung der 25 anderen brandungsangler , mit denen ich immer fische , Die 125 gramm werden am weitesten geworfen. nicht jedes geschäft hat 125 gramm bleie , mußt dich mal umschauen
Tarkus

PS.
Ab windstärke 4-5 verliert man soundso an weite wenn der wind von vorne kommt


----------



## haukep (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welche Art von Brandungsbleien benutzt ihr?*

Ich benutze nur die Impact Leads von Breakaway. 

Ich bestell die Bleie in England, aber man kann sie auch in Deutschland in einigen Geschäften kaufen. Der Preis liegt bei ca. 3,50 Euro/Stück.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welche Art von Brandungsbleien benutzt ihr?*



			
				TARKUS schrieb:
			
		

> bei 100 gramm bleien lädt sich die rute nicht richtig auf , bei 150 gramm kann es sein , daß dir die schnur in den finger schneidet , wenn du kraftvoll wirfst.


Moin, 
das kommt ja nun immer auf die Rute drauf an die du fischst. Wenn du mit so nem Schwabbelstiel fischst dem bei 150 Gramm die Puste ausgeht dann bist du sicher mit 125 Gramm am besten bedient. Wenn du aber Ruten benutzt die sich bei 150 Gramm erst anfangen zu verneigen dann solltets du schon 190-210 Gramm dranhängen. Der Rest ist Technik und Kraft.
In den Finger kann die Schnur sich nicht schneiden wenn die Bremse fest zu ist und der Finger getapet ist. Ich benutze den Wurfhandschuh von Gamakatsu. Ein Pflaster tuts aber auch.


----------



## Hornhechtjäger (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welche Art von Brandungsbleien benutzt ihr?*

Moin Moin

Also ich benutze häufig die Weitwurfbleie von Cormoran (175g).


http://img130.*ih.us/img130/618/1a1dc.png

Vorteil ich kann auf ein Impact Shild verzichten, da ich den Haken am Blei einhängen kann.
Hin und wieder kommen auch Noppenbleie zum Einsatz 125g-200g.


mfg Lars


----------



## TARKUS (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welche Art von Brandungsbleien benutzt ihr?*

Natürlich sollte das Bleigewicht der rute entsprechen . 125 gramm bleie werfe ich mit 100-200 gramm ruten aus . Klar , bei schweren bleien , sagen wir mal ab 150 gramm aufwärts , , mußt man den finger schützen . Keine ahnung , ob es "das"optimale wurfgwicht giebt . Die angler sind körperlich unterschiedlich stark , unterschiedliche wurftechniken , verschiedene ruten . wenn ich sage 125 gramm sind gut orientiere ich mich an den wurfweiten die die besten bei uns erzielen .  , die werfen allerdings auch ohne wurfhandschuh oder fingerpflaster , deshalb kann man damit ( und schweren bleien )vielleicht noch größere weiten erzielen , da fehlt mir die erfahrung
Tarkus


----------



## Platte (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Art von Brandungsbleien benutzt ihr?*



haukep schrieb:


> Ich benutze nur die Impact Leads von Breakaway.
> 
> Ich bestell die Bleie in England, aber man kann sie auch in Deutschland in einigen Geschäften kaufen. Der Preis liegt bei ca. 3,50 Euro/Stück.


 
Ich lasse mir gerade welche für 1,70 Euro mitbringen. Und das aus Germany.#6  Ist echt ein Hammerpreis. Habe mir gleich 50 Stück bestellt:m Werden mir zur Veranstaltung am 2 u. 3 Nov.mitgebracht. Da hab ich nicht mal Versandkosten#h 
Gruß Platte


----------



## Klaus S. (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Welche Art von Brandungsbleien benutzt ihr?*



Platte schrieb:


> Ich lasse mir gerade welche für 1,70 Euro mitbringen. Und das aus Germany.#6 Ist echt ein Hammerpreis. Habe mir gleich 50 Stück bestellt:m Werden mir zur Veranstaltung am 2 u. 3 Nov.mitgebracht. Da hab ich nicht mal Versandkosten#h
> Gruß Platte


 
Wehe du nennst den Namen hier... wäre Schleichwerbung :m 
Nenn den Laden doch einfach www.schlüpferküsser.de muß ich in einen anderen Forum mit meinen Dealer auch immer so machen |supergri |supergri |supergri 
Ist aber echt ein guter Kurs und ich weiß auch wo du sie bestellt hast. 
Sind die Veranstaltungen nicht am 3. und 4.11.??


----------



## ShortyNordenham (17. November 2006)

*AW: Welche Art von Brandungsbleien benutzt ihr?*

bei mir kommt es immer auf die stellen und die zeit an..
auflaufendes wasser 100 -200 tropfenblei, ablaufend wasser 125 - 250 krallenbleie


----------

